# front legs shaking and small bulge on joint



## R_i_c_k_y (May 19, 2020)

i have noticed that my boy's front legs are having a bulge at the joint above the pastern, i know that a small bulge is normal but this is getting bigger and both the legs are shivering when standing , i dont know if its because of lack od calcium or excessive calcium
my boy is 4months old
im feeding 3 time a day

1.5cup of royal canin maxi puppy( morning and evening)
1 cup boiled rice with boiled chicken breast and neck bone crushed (afternoon)

in addition im giving 5ml of calcium&phosphorus tonic in the afternoon
and 5ml of omega3&6 tonic in the morning


Please help


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't give him anything else besides the Royal Canin You are upsetting the mineral balance.


----------



## R_i_c_k_y (May 19, 2020)




----------



## R_i_c_k_y (May 19, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> Don't give him anything else besides the Royal Canin You are upsetting the mineral balance.


please check the photos above

not even boiled rice and chicken breast and neck
we live in a area where we have less access to dog food and still im feeding two times kibble and only feed homemade food one time


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Those so called bumps are growth plates. It’s normal in puppies and go way down as they grow. Just feed him the kibble no need for all the extras. Too much protein makes them grow at a fast rate which is not good and can cause Pano.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

R_i_c_k_y said:


> please check the photos above
> 
> not even boiled rice and chicken breast and neck
> we live in a area where we have less access to dog food and still im feeding two times kibble and only feed homemade food one time


Use kibble when you can. Do not cook the meat. It destroys nutrients. Just chicken meat is not a good diet. Research raw feeding.


----------



## R_i_c_k_y (May 19, 2020)

im feeding kibble two times what homemade food should i feed him?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Why can't you feed him 100% kibble? My pup is on kibble but once in a while I add a bit of raw meat, maybe half a cup, over his food. This will not unbalance the diet. But if you feed him 1/3 raw you need to have balance that you can research. Check out the raw food section on this forum on how to do this right


----------



## R_i_c_k_y (May 19, 2020)

even i would like to provide him with 3 times kibble but here its difficult to get royal canin due to corona lockdown here
can you pls provide me with a link
of food i can provide him 1time a day instead of kibble


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Check out BARF feeding.


----------



## Hatch (Jul 16, 2015)

Where do you live? Can you order online? Most websites provide free delivery.



R_i_c_k_y said:


> even i would like to provide him with 3 times kibble but here its difficult to get royal canin due to corona lockdown here
> can you pls provide me with a link
> of food i can provide him 1time a day instead of kibble


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Please read through the advice in this thread, which is currently going on:








Question about appropriate calcium level for 9 1/2 Weeks GSD


I have a 9 and a 1/2 weeks old female german shepherd puppy, she is very active and healthy, Some people suggested that calcium is good for puppies, so yesterday I bought "Beaphar Bone Builder" powder for her, which contains Calcium and Phosphorus. My question is does my puppy really need this...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## R_i_c_k_y (May 19, 2020)

yesterday i visited the vet with my puppy, they said since u are feeding homefood u have to give calcium& phosphorus supplement
i had already mentioned that i give kibble two times and one time homemade food
he also said to shift to homemade food completely after 6 months and asked me to stop commercial food(kibble)

im actually confused

and things i get here
chicken
beef
eggs
veggies

can someone suggest me a recipe with these so that i can feed 1 time homemade food for my pup


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Nope -- not me. I think you need to re-read the advice that is already posted in that other thread. You're not going to get that kind of recipe here, and if anyone posts one, and they don't have a DVM with a PhD in nutrition after their name, you should ask them to post their spreadsheet to prove it's balanced -- most recipes on the internet are not.

Try putting those ingredients into Balanceit.com's recipe generator to see how many nutritional deficiencies your ingredients create. It will be more than 2 (calcium/phospherous) -- possible double-digits of trace minerals missing.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, what have you done in researching yourself? There are good resources available that I already hinted to in a previous thread. I wonder how knowledgeable your vet is in nutrition. You have been given plenty of advice already.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am a big believer in keeping growing puppies on a commercial, balanced, food until they are done growing. I've done the spreadsheets to balance a diet and while not super hard if you are decent at math, it's a pain and to easy to miss nutrients. Just from your list I can tell you that you will be low on zinc and copper and iodine. Zinc and copper need to be in ratio to each other just as calcium and phosphorus. 

Don't screw around. Just feed the commercial food which has been formulated with the proper vitamins and minerals. A poor quality kibble is still better than a poorly balanced raw diet. (and I've fed raw for 10 years)


----------

